# Custom Seadek



## castawaycustoms

Business Name: Castaway Customs

Business Contact: Tyler Shealey

Address: 497 Peachtree St. 
Cocoa, FL 32955
(Block off of corner of SR 520 and US 1)

Phone: 321-537-2039

Email: [email protected]

Website: www.castawaycustoms.com

Products: We offer all Seadek products customized for your boat. We will be doing custom floor kits, helm pads, coaming bolsters, undergunnel pads, poling/casting platforms, and just about anything else you can think of. All products are cut on a cnc machine for a nice beveled edge and clean look. All products also come in a variety of colors and thicknesses. 

Photos of products will be posted soon.

Pricing: Since every job is custom the pricing can vary greatly depending upon the job. Contact me for more info on your specific boat.


----------



## iMacattack

Welcome.


----------



## castawaycustoms

Here are a few pics from some recent work I have done. I'm mobile and travel around the state frequently so give me a call and I can stop by and get your boat hooked up.


----------



## Guest

Really nice work !I am impressed and that is not a easy thing!


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Thanks for for the great work Tyler! Love it.


----------



## Guest

Nice work Tyler. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## castawaycustoms

Castaway Customs has been traveling around the state frequently and is pretty much fully mobile now. I will be down in South Florida and the Keys over the weekend scanning and doing installs. If anyone would like to have any work done or has any questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## MATT

I would like to thank Tyler and Ron for a GREAT job on the Seadek.
I will be doing more soon!


----------



## wannagetskinny

what kind of boat is that in the bottom post?


----------



## dphil33843

> what kind of boat is that in the bottom post?



Thats an LT25 from Custom Gheenoe


----------



## MATT

Here is the front casting plat form















Floors are next.


----------



## coastie743

Looks great, wish you were up in NC!!!


----------

